# John F Kennedy Warning!



## Starbeast

He does not talk about 9/11,
but warns us what is happening behind the scenes of government.​


----------



## The Ace

That's the problem with this site, you never know what planet its denizens come from.


----------



## Starbeast

The Ace said:


> That's the problem with this site, you never know what planet its denizens come from.


 
Just ask me. Illinois, U.S.A.


----------



## Dave

He is speaking about Communism. It is the middle of the Cold War. 

"I was born in Iowa, I just work in outer space." J T Kirk.


----------



## J Riff

I remember this moment.  He was speaking, around this time, about 'breaking up the CIA, into a thousand pieces.'  He's talking about the machine that's still running. It weren't communists shot him down, that's for sure.


----------



## Starbeast

Dave said:


> He is speaking about Communism. It is the middle of the Cold War.
> 
> "I was born in Iowa, I just work in outer space." J T Kirk.


 
You can relate what JFK says to today.


1. Controled media (censorship)

2. There are many secret organizations that are thriving.

3. In warfare, we prefer to attack at night, using the cover of darkness

4. The government withholds information and tells us next to nothing, except that we're the best and our enemies are evil. (Untill other country's news media witnesses what we do, or Wikileaks displays what has been recorded by our own cameras)

5. We covet vast human and material resources

6. We've combined the military, economics, scientific research and political operations together. (It's preparations are concealed, and not published)

7. Huge mistakes the government makes are buried and not headlined (unless it's leaked by someone) No one wants to take the blame, so they always point the finger at someone else.

8. Every President that came after JFK feared public scrutiny

9. There are no open discussions about what is going on, we are only told what will be done.


----------



## Pyan

Starbeast said:
			
		

> 3. In warfare, we prefer to attack at night, using the cover of darkness



You can't use _that_ as an example of government perfidy - armies attacking at night has gone on since at least the Trojan War...


----------



## Starbeast

pyan said:


> You can't use _that_ as an example of government perfidy - armies attacking at night has gone on since at least the Trojan War...


 
I only added #3 because JFK mentioned it, he believed we should meet an enemy face-to-face in the daylight, and not use sneaky tactics.






 

He finally admits that there were explosives in the buildings, when it was hushed up for years (firemen & policemen were warned never to talk about the massive amounts of detonation charges that went off to bring down the buildings). However, it would take a long time to set up enough explosive charges to take down three strong buildings. The highly trained secret service of Isreal would have noticed that while guarding the buildings after the first truck bomb a few years earlier, but they left before the the jets crashed into the buildings.​


----------



## Nik

*Giggle*

We've seen enough Discovery Channel about oil-rig fires and controlled demolitions to be able to tell the difference between explosive-cut pillars and fire-weakened steel...


----------



## Starbeast

Nik said:


> *Giggle*
> 
> We've seen enough Discovery Channel about oil-rig fires and controlled demolitions to be able to tell the difference between explosive-cut pillars and fire-weakened steel...


 

Excellent, because "Building Experts" agree that after the explosions from the jets and when the smoke turned black, the fires had died out, there would be no way the buildings would fall. They all agreed that the there has never been a building that collapsed because of a fire on upper floors in history.

Don't forget, there was only minor damage done to the third buildiing, until the fireman and policemen heard the word "pull it" on their radios, this is a term used in demolitions. You see these firemen and policemen have witnessed many buildings being torn down, because they both have to be on the scene for safety. They are both familiar with explosive charges that have to be used to take down big buildings. Just before the buildings fell straight down, they both noticed and heard each floor explode exactly like demolition charges.

Bush claims there were only explosives at the base of the buildings, but if that was the case and if there was enough explosives to destroy the bottom of the buildings only, THE BUILDINGS WOULD HAVE FALLEN LIKE TREES by tipping over. Plus, a few months before the incident, the man who owned all three buildings increased the insurance on them to the maxium limit, he collected seven billion dollars.







 
Look closely in the debris, not all of the demolition charges went off when the small building was brought down. And, it takes time to set up these charges.​


----------



## Dave

Forgive me, but I really don't understand the point of this thread and would honestly like to understand it - are you saying that JFK (who died in 1963) knew that two buildings, that didn't even begin being constructed until 1966, would be blown up as part of a Government conspiracy in 2001?

The other itemised points I don't have a problem with, if fact, as pyan pointed out, they were probably true for a good deal longer in the past.



J Riff said:


> It weren't communists shot him down, that's for sure.


So, are you saying that he also knew he was going to be assassinated by the same Government conspiracy?

This man certainly had some foresight. Maybe even ESP! Pity his precognition did him no good. I mean, if I had it, it would say to me, don't go to Dallas today.


----------



## Starbeast

Dave said:


> The other itemised points I don't have a problem with, if fact, as pyan pointed out, they were probably true for a good deal longer in the past.


 
The point I was making, is that everytihng that JFK was completely against, is happening today.



> "The very word *secrecy*, is repugnant in a free and open society." - JFK


 
The American people are in the dark, when it comes to politics, and we are constantly lied to through the media and we are told what to believe.


----------



## Vladd67

When was there ever a time when politics was completely transparent, the media completely honest? Haven't we always been told what to believe? JFK was no saint he had faults like any other politician.


----------



## Starbeast

*John F Kennedy & Bobby*



Vladd67 said:


> When was there ever a time when politics was completely transparent, the media completely honest? Haven't we always been told what to believe? *JFK was no saint he had faults like any other politician.*


 
Very true, but there are many people who still don't understand that we can't believe everything we are told, I've run into quite a few (young and old) who believe every word from the media without question.

And yes, JFK came from a very corrupt background, he was being groomed to be the next puppet in office. But, when he experianced a life threatening situation on a torpedo boat (PT109), he began to reevaluate his life and he wanted to do good.

Then......the men behind the man didn't want that to happen.


----------



## Nik

IIRC, only *one* tower was insured (either/xor) as the odds of both being damaged or destroyed were considered too improbable. So, owner only collected for one tower and consequently took a serious loss. Had he upgraded to 'both', that particular conspiracy sub-theory might look a little less absurd......


----------



## J Riff

Fine, bash the Americans, it was all old european money, every penny of it.
New Amsterdam not New York.) 
 SB, take a look around - America is still the best, most modern society. Cross the border to the north and you are back in the dark ages, no joke.
Mexico gets a bad rap too. All this trouble come back to those darn europeans, yea the Queen and her mob are a good part of it. 
 Didjew know you can be thrown in the brig for taking Liz's name in vain here? Yet it's owned by communist Chinese, predominantly.
 USA ? Shut down the borders even tighter and hang on to what you still have.


----------



## Pyan

By their very nature, conspiracy theories are both irrefutable and self-sustaining - attempts to refute them just add another layer to the conspiracy itself, and no-one that believes them or thinks they're rubbish is ever going to be swayed by arguments.

Personally I don't believe the 9/11 tragedy was anything more than what it appears to be: a plot from outside the country to extract the maximum from the USA's incipient paranoia (and it worked: the gods alone know how much 9/11 costs the US every year in increased security, and the breakdown at the personal level of trust - you should hear what a couple of my friends, ordinary Brits, have to say about their treatment at the two US airports they flew into on holiday last year).

Likewise, I believe that 12 brave men from the US have actually stood on the surface of the Moon - yet I have another acquaintance that believes implicitly that it was all filmed in the desert in Nevada.

The point is that I'm never going to change my mind unless either the heads of NASA or the CIA/Mossad/The Girl Scouts of America actually come out and say _Yes, we dun it_, and produce, in court, irrefutable proof that the conspiracy theorists were right. Then I'll hold my hand up and say _Gosh! I was wrong_. Until then, nothing I see on YouTube or read in blogs will convince me. It's about as likely that I'll change my whole religious outlook because of the efforts of two young people in black suits, armed with leaflets, ringing my doorbell...


----------



## Dave

*Re: John F Kennedy & Bobby*



Starbeast said:


> ...there are many people who still don't understand that we can't believe everything we are told, I've run into quite a few (young and old) who believe every word from the media without question.


By 'the media' do you mean the free press, with their proper research, and with legal and constitutional protections, both from outside interference and from defamation? And yet these few people 'young and old' presumably do not believe in these wild conspiracy theories you are promoting? Does that not clearly demonstrate that these individuals are, in actual fact, quite capable of using reason and distinguishing right from wrong, good from bad, actual facts from wild speculation?

The problem with the Internet is that any half-baked idea and muddled ramblings can now be given air, carefully tended and reproduced like a plague. Paid journalists are not arch-rationalists who never entertain such notions in private, but if they publish something controversial and they can't back it up, they get into trouble. They use Occam's Razor - which means that the best explanation of any event must make as few assumptions as possible. Another thing is that these Government Conspiracies require a level of competence from the state that it clearly just does not possess. Even a superficial study of history shows what a useless bunch politicians are, who couldn't even run the proverbial p*ss up in a brewery.


----------



## Pyan

*Re: John F Kennedy & Bobby*



Dave said:


> Another thing is that these Government Conspiracies require a level of competence from the state that it clearly just does not possess. Even a superficial study of history shows what a useless bunch politicians are, who couldn't even run the proverbial p*ss up in a brewery.



Good point - and as Buzz Aldrin once pointed out, 100,000 people were involved directly in the Apollo programme - and three people can't keep a secret, let alone that many. I'm sure that if 9/11 was a put-up job, it would have leaked by now - and I'm not talking about ambiguous statements from anyone with a record like GWB, of _all_ people...


----------



## Starbeast

*I like to hear what others think*



J Riff said:


> Fine, bash the Americans, it was all old european money, every penny of it.
> New Amsterdam not New York.)
> SB, take a look around - America is still the best, most modern society. Cross the border to the north and you are back in the dark ages, no joke.
> Mexico gets a bad rap too. All this trouble come back to those darn europeans, yea the Queen and her mob are a good part of it.
> Didjew know you can be thrown in the brig for taking Liz's name in vain here? Yet it's owned by communist Chinese, predominantly.
> USA ? Shut down the borders even tighter and hang on to what you still have.


 

I only created this thread for feedback on how people felt about the reflection or comparison on the words JFK used. I am aware that every country has it's own agandas and "dirt that they sweep under the carpets". We are all kept in the dark of what's really going on, we can only get sketchy and bits of info on the matter. Since I kept running into people young and old who blindly believe everything they hear on the radio, tv and newspapers, I thought I'd probe to see what others think elsewhere, I got tired of one-sided opinions.

Thanks everyone for the input. I wasn't far off from the responses I hoped I would get. You're all great thinkers, I'm glad.


----------



## J Riff

Well, it's all fairly obvious. 
 If the world, the mass consciousness that we are, can be likened to a computer, as many people believe, then we have a partition, that's all.
Can't hide a few hundred people out of six billion, to get things done, with a lot of money to play with? Can. 
 We always heard there were 'cooler heads' above us, running the whole show, and I guess there are or we may have had atomic war or lord knows what.
 The way things seem to be designed, you reach these hard, hard questions that people get a headache even looking at.
 So there's a secret machine all righty, but is it evil? Nah, people aren't evil.
History is evil though, and up pops one of those hard questions.
If people aren't 'evil' (and you know we aren't) - then why were we killing each other steadily for thousands of years? What were we, nuts?
 If there's a logical reason for that, and humans are now past that phase of our development, then it's the greatest news ever, innit? 
 The final phase would be..reformatting the 'computer' so we don't need to have these ridiculous arguments anymore, about shadowy groups of people acting like terrorist maniacs running around blowing stuff up and blasting Presidents in broad daylight. That would be nice.


----------



## Nik

JR, I would have preferred a better signal/noise post for a 6-month bump, given today's atrocity in Oslo.


----------



## J Riff

An atrocity which I just learned of an hour ago. No idea, no comment here other than prayers for the victims and parents. *


----------

